# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  به کار گیری مفید از درس مهندسی نرم افزار

## k1.technology

*سلامی به نرمی پتو و به گرمیه اتو 
درس مهندسی نرم افزار دوره کاردانی و کارشناسی خوندم و کتاب پرسمن هم چند فصل خوندم 
ولی الان که هیچ .وقتی این درسو میخونی دو هفته بعد یادتت میره الان تو ارشد هم داریم
میخواستم بدونم میشه یه کاری کرد که اینو به صورت عملی یا کاربردی فهمید و به کار برد از این درس؟
مثلا پروژه که میدادن کار با visio بود و ...
که اصن هیچ کاربردی برامون نداشت!
پیشاپیش سپاس از راهنمایتون*

----------

